# Kompaktkühler ,Airflow im Obsidian 800D



## LaskoFistofGod (8. August 2011)

*Kompaktkühler ,Airflow im Obsidian 800D*

Hallo,
Wie ich mitlerweile, den von mir gelesenen Themen entnehmen konnte, sind schon viele genervt von den Corsair Hydro´s!
Also sry schonmal zu Beginn.
Ich habe mir vorgestern hier mein neues Sys von einigen Leuten absegnen lassen und bin nun am überlegen wie ich es sinnvoll
zusammen basteln soll.
Ich habe ein Obsidian 800D
Asus Maximus Extreme-Z 
Intel Core i7 2600K
Corsair H100
2x4 GB G Skill Ripjaws 1333er
Gainward 560Ti Phantom 2048 VRam GDDR3
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Auflösung 1920x1200
Sooo, hierzu einige Fragen:
1) In wie weit sind die Kompaktkühler abhängig von der Außentemperatur?
2) Wie ist das Ausrichten der Lüfter am besten? MEIN PLAN: Radiator an den Deckel zieht von Innen nach Außen Der Lüfter von Unten und An der Gehäuserückwand, ziehen jeweils Kaltluft von Außen. 
Vlt dazu einige Vorschläge oder Ideen? Bin etwas Planlos!
3) Am Deckel ist Platz für 3x120mm , den übrigen 120er nutzen?
Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp.
Danke


----------



## <BaSh> (8. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

